# Tender for my 312



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few pix on my tender rebuild. I pulled the shell, and disassembled the e-unit. From the start I could tell this e-unit was going to be a good one; just a feel, and I was right. Just a clean-up on the drum, remove some oxidation on the insides, light oiled, cleaned the fingers where they make contact, and put in back together. Polished up the wheels and trucks, got the parts together for the re-install of the rear trucks, and she'll be good to go.Tried it out on a slave engine and performs like new. This entire engine will be one of the best engines I'll own, and I really enjoy this type of steam engine. Thanks for allowing me to share!!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Squeaky squeaky clean. Nice!


----------



## imatt88 (Jan 31, 2010)

Very nice:thumbsup:


----------

